# Camp Perry 3/1



## jrbird (Jan 16, 2011)

Joey and I went out of Camp Perry yesterday. Joey finally got to catch some walleye thru the ice. The bite was good and we had a blast. Ended the day with a 12lbs 31" hog.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Nice job Joe and Joey! That fish is a beast.


----------



## dougger (Feb 19, 2014)

Very well done both of you! Is there any way u can take my bluegill 4 the fish u caught lol


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

Good job Dad !! I remember those days, but not with fish that size! The smiles tell the story.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

a great day! I'm sure Joey will talk about it for the rest of his life. 
now you have to support a fishing addiction!!LOL 
way to go!


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

another $2000. in equipment you'll need for a new addiction


----------



## Tony Bologna (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey jrbird, thanks for the heads up on the hole when you guys were leaving. My buddy and I stopped and talked to you guys on your way out. We only needed 5 fish and were able to get them in about an hour. Thanks again, it was both of our first time on the ice, can't say thanks enough for your help!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice haul . Might hafta give the camp a try instead of crane .


----------



## Tony Bologna (Feb 13, 2014)

We didn't have a gps, or fish finder but my friend looked at Google maps, figured we walked 4-4.5 miles out! My fat a$$ is whooped! Our biggest was 29.5" just a little over 11lbs, and they weren't shy bitters.


----------



## jrbird (Jan 16, 2011)

The smile on Joey's face was worth it. Yeah Steve now he wants a 4 wheeler as it was a long walk out. Glad I could help you Tony. We had a great spot and the fish were really aggressive. The big one was actually 12.8lbs on my scale at home. Heck of a fish thru the ice.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

JRBIRD no doubt you and your son,Joey,are going to have many more memorable days.But the first times are the ones that are permanently imprinted.I'm 62 and my son is 32,we still talk about all of his "firsts"(deer,turkey,waterfowl,fish).I would have loved to have been there during all of the EXCITEMENT!!! Excellent Job DAD!!


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice fish Joe and Joey.


----------



## LooseCannon (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice work I saw you two coming off the ice yesterday. I am out here now and nothing! What a difference a day makes


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

Nice job Joey!


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Great fish guys


----------



## Eyes In (Feb 11, 2013)

Awesome job guys only regret I have is we didn't move to your honey hole after you left dang it. We saw those guys set up on it and we just stayed put. Glad you guys pulled some pigs your son is funny nice to meet him. Let's hope we get a warm up soon or we are gonna be fishing the first lewt they this stuff. Would be fine IMO. Talk to ya soon man.


----------



## jrbird (Jan 16, 2011)

It was great fishing with you to Matt. Joey had a blast until the walk back in. He must of fell 100 times. lol. Got to get him some ice spikes. Joey and the wife talked me into mounting the big one. Said it would look good between the 2 deer. Off to the taxidermist it goes tomorrow. Joey wants to go again this Saturday. We'll see.


----------



## Eyes In (Feb 11, 2013)

Awesome no go for me this weekend wife has to work but was out today going tomorrow and we'd and fri. Good luck of you get out. It's a blast


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

jrbird I left you a PM


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Put a few gutter screws in an old pair of boots here and there, heel especially and you would be surprised at the traction, just don't walk into a store !!! Mike


----------



## LooseCannon (Mar 1, 2014)

Haha jrbird I saw you walking in and thought your son was just taking a break until I realized he couldn't get back up. I had cleats and fell hard too. I'm the one who helped lift your catch into the truck. Those were some big fish. Good luck with the mount.


----------



## jrbird (Jan 16, 2011)

Thank you joekacz very much. Joey was really happy and is all fired up to go this Saturday.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Just read post....awesome job with the fish! Your son had to be a trooper to walk out there without cleats! What a great thing he enjoy's it! And to have a wife that says " you ought to mount it " You are blessed!...lol Glad you guys got em' and that hog will look great on the wall. A day to remember.:B


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

Hey joe. Glad to see u guys made it out. And got into some big fish.


----------



## str8killin27 (Feb 2, 2014)

Me and my older son will be walking out tomorrow never been out of perry any info/help is appreciated


----------



## smfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

I will be walking out as well tomorrow morning. What time are you guys planing on heading out?


----------



## LooseCannon (Mar 1, 2014)

It's a long walk. I walked out to the pack last week and I was bundled up for the cold and ended up sweating like crazy.


----------



## str8killin27 (Feb 2, 2014)

I have a sled but need to renew the registration don't want a ticket so footing it is


----------



## Tony Bologna (Feb 13, 2014)

Id check with camp perry on parking. We were there yesterday parked at beach and they left notices on the cars asking not to park over weekend.


----------



## str8killin27 (Feb 2, 2014)

So far getting skunked today


----------



## ohdeer78 (Feb 10, 2014)

Not at all how far out did u make it alot of people out there


----------

